# مهم جدا.. أرجو الافادة في تصميم جمالونات truss لمصنع صغير



## مصطفي حجازي ممم (3 فبراير 2010)

ارجوا من مهندس ذو خبرة عمل تصميم لجمالون مساحته هي 40 متر طول * 15 متر عرض وارتفاع 6 متر مغطى بصاج وبه 2 بوابة فى جهة العرض ال 15 متر ويوجد به ونش ذو عربة معلق .برجاء الافادة .حيث انني مهندس ميكانيكا حديث التخرج وهذا عبارة عن مشروع صغير لمصنع درفلة حديد .ارجو الافادة في تصميم هذا الجمالون. ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------

